# free delivery of linux O.S. by post at home



## shindesushilkumar (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi friends,
I always reqest Ubuntu linux CDs at my home by post at free of cost.
Is there any linux O.S. website where i can register and reqest for CDs for free of cost by post instead of downloading it?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 2, 2006)

no, atleast u need to pay for the cost of cd's


----------



## JGuru (Oct 2, 2006)

@Shinde, You must understand that it costs millions of dollars to send CD/DVDs free
 of cost to people around the world!! *Canonical* (Ubuntu's sponsor)should be praised for it's
 efforts. @Gary, what about shipping charges? He needs to pay them both.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^
well cd's can be taken from ppl in his city only like LUG's so no shipping charges


----------



## JGuru (Oct 3, 2006)

@Gary, OK, that will work. That's also a good idea!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a site offering free shipping of cds..
There was a post concerning.
HERE IS THE SITE---
*free.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php

FORUM THREAD-----
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31916


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^^
thats not working!!
nobody got there cd's till now however it has been 2 months since oders


----------



## JGuru (Oct 4, 2006)

@Gary, one of my friends ordered a Mandriva 2006 DVD from *free.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php
 He received a mail saying DVD will be shipped in 1 month!!
 After 2 weeks he received another mail that they don't have enough money to fulfil
 the request, & he can donate some money (in $ US) with link provided for donation!!!
 Looks like those guys don't have enough financial resources.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2006)

^^^^
me too ordered suse linux about 2 months back but still no avail


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 4, 2006)

I too ordered Mandravia but never received it!
As couriers and mails sometimes get lost in my city....

I thought tht the same had happened with me.
Disappointed................................

Well,
LUgs can certainly help!


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 4, 2006)

Why doesnt anyone want to pay for good software?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 4, 2006)

Its not tht GNUrag....
Linux has got an image tht its free!!
If u can hope to gt something free of cost then its human nature to gt attracted to it!


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes Nitish, but that's essentially wrong notion. Developing software costs huge $$$$ no matter if it is FOSS or some proprietary software. 

people should atleast consider voluntarily donating some amount to vendor/developer


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 4, 2006)

They are facing financial problems. I received a mail saying that they are facing shortage of funds and gave me alternate options to get the distros, i.e. either pay or download. They said that if I choose neither then they will try to send me the CDs, or I could cancel the requests. I cancelled it to free then from some troubles.


----------



## drsethi (Oct 4, 2006)

What is the need of all this trouble. All important Linux Distros are available in computer magazines like Linuxforu, Pcworld, Chip and Digit. Just go to websites of these magazines and find your favourite Linux and then purchase @100/- or less.


----------



## mediator (Oct 4, 2006)

^^drsethi...can u plz tell me the price of "linuxforu" magazine?


----------



## drsethi (Oct 4, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^^drsethi...can u plz tell me the price of "linuxforu" magazine?


Newsstand price 100/-
Subscription 1 year 725/-


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2006)

shindesushilkumar said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> I always reqest Ubuntu linux CDs at my home by post at free of cost.
> Is there any linux O.S. website where i can register and reqest for CDs for free of cost by post instead of downloading it?


You can get Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu delivered straight to your home by registering at the following sites:
Ubuntu: *shipit.ubuntu.com/
Kubuntu: *shipit.kubuntu.org/
Edubunu: *shipit.edubuntu.org/
Note that it might take about two months for the CD(s) to reach you. They are sent from The Netherlands.
I had registered on their site and forgotten about it. After about two months, I received a neat package on my address with the CDs for Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
Hope you are lucky!


----------

